# RIP Billy



## slavetoabunny (Sep 10, 2008)

Billy was an owner surrender at the Halifax Humane Society. He isa fuzzy lop who came in so badly matted that he couldn't walk or relieve himself normally. The shelter could not deal with his condition and called us. We immediatey pulled him and rushed him to our vet. He was so bad that she put him under anesthesia to shave him. His skin was torn from the matting and had to be glued together. Billy seemed to thrive under foster care, but on Monday stopped eating and pooping. He went into the vet first thing Tuesday morning. They treated him and elected to keep him overnight. I received a call from my vet early this morning telling me that he was not doing well and was dying. In the middle of the call, Billy passed away. My vet attributes his passing to his previous abuse and neglect (he was starved also). Billy was doing so well that his passing has totally devasted me. Here are some pics of this sweet boy:

















Billy was the most affectionate bunny that I have ever met. He loved to be cradled in my arms like a baby. I called him my little puppy dog. He would follow me around the house and I was so afraid that I would accidentally step on him.

Why do we get so attached to these fosters? I am sad to see them go when they are adopted, but I know they are going to a loving forever home. To have them pass away on me, I feel like I've let them down.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh, poor Billy. What a tragic story. So unfair for him to have been treated like that... animals are completely at the mercy of the people who care for them, it was his bad luck that got him a terrible owner  How could someone let that happen to his fur? And STARVING him? It's even more heartbreaking that he was such a sweetie. He was really cute too, he looked sad though. How long did you have him in your care?

Rest in peace sweet Billy, I'm glad your pain has been relieved


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2008)

Aww that is just so sad what happened to Billy...how could anyone starve an innocent and defensless animal...that poor little bunny and what he went through...it's just unfair how human's can be so cold hearted like that toward's an animal.

He was just a beautiful little boy and he sounded just precious...it bring's tears to my eye's just thinking what he must have went through 



Patti..you didn't let Billy down at all...his previous owner let him down!... you gave Billy the ultimate gift...you showed him love...probably something he didn't know existed before.



Binky free Billy

~Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2008)

We had Billy in foster for about 2 months and I personally had him for around a month. His coat was growing in so beautifully and I kept him nicely groomed. I was just remembering how much my sweet boy loved his grapes. He would get one in the morning as his treat. Billy would get sooooo excited and make little snorting noises when he ate it.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I was just remembering how much my sweet boy loved his grapes. He would get one in the morning as his treat. Billy would get sooooo excited and make little snorting noises when he ate it.


Aww this was just heart wrenching...he probably never had anything like that before ....poor Billy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 11, 2008)

slavetoabunny please dont ever feel like you let them down, these bunnies that you are taking care for however long are very appreciative. The only ones that have let these , or any , foster bunny down was thier previous owner. For the short time you had Billy, who by the way was a rea cutie !!!!!!!!!, he was loved, and felt loved by your care ,love and attention that you gave him. So he got to enjoy what was left of his life because of you, he didnt go out being matted and abused, he was loved and cared for and now missed.



Hugs to you for giving him that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2008)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 










[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh no Patti, I'm so sorry.... 

Billy was such a gorgeous bunny. It makes me so sick that people could ever treat a poor defenceless animal like that. I really hate people sometimes.

Please don't ever feel that you let him down! You are an awesome bunny slave, and a brilliant foster mum, and I'm sure that the time that he was in your care was the happiest he'd known. He was lucky that he got to know love, and cuddles and a happy home, even if it was only for a short time.... :hug:

Binky free beautiful Billy 

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry Patti. Billy was such a lovely looking little boy, and he sounded like he loved you a lot, following you everywhere.

As the others have said, in no way did you let him down. You made him feel loved and cared for, something he'd never had before. I admire you for being so strong in caring for these fosters, and turning their lives around.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful bunny that deserved much better treatment from his previous owners. You are so brave to take in these bunnies that really need your help and open yourself up to this hurt. It is in no way your fault, in fact you were a ray of sunshine in his sad, dark life. I'm so glad that Billy got to know that humans can love and what a wonderful thing grapes are in his time with you. 

Binky free, Billy, free of the mistreated body you were imprisoned in. I have a picture of him loved, petted, brushed every day, and feasting on grapes at the rainbow bridge (whether or not I believe in that, it's a positive image).

:bunnydance::rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

I know I said I don't look at these threads but after losing Nibbles I now know the pain people feel - therefore I want to help comfort those who have also lost bunnies. Even if it does make me cry,

I'm so sorry he was a gorgeous bunny.

RIP Binky Free - Maybe you and Nibbles can be friends Billy!

ink iris:

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am so sorry about Billy, what a cutie! He went to the bridge knowing he was loved by you. Binky free Billy!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It was so hard to clean out Billy's pen this morning, but I had toget it ready for the new foster I'll be getting in the next few days. I keep telling myself that at least he didn't die a horrible, lonely death.

:rip:my little bubby-boo.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG that could have been Dolla! She was a baby fuzzy lop that came in to the shelter here in similar condition although thankfully the matting hadn't torn her skin like it did on poor Billy. It just stretched the skin out a lot. Myheart and I shaved her, and Boz ended up adopting her so I know she got a good home. I had been so worried about who she would go home with and if she'd end up all matted and in pain again.

It never ceases to amaze me how people treat animals. I'm so sorry you lost him. I know how you feel, I get really attached to my fosters too. And the little guy certainly deserved better, but you can't go back in time and fix things for him. Sometimes there's just too much damage done before they come to you.

Binky free, Billy. :rainbow:


----------



## bunnylady2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy. We will never forget him. I am still teary eyed as I post this. You and I know you treat your fosters as they are your own. Billy knew that. You are awesome.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 11, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. I am sorry for your loss. He didn't deserve to be neglected and abused. Poor boy.

RIP BILLY...:rainbow:Binky free over the bridge.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP Billy :angelandbunny:


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 12, 2008)

I am so sorry Patti. Billy was a gorgeous boy, with a heartbreaking tale. I am just glad he got to spend his last days with you, and not in his horrible previous situation. Please know you gave him the best possible remaining time and there is no where better he could have been.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I saw the pictures and read about his habits and I teared up a little. He'll b e waiting for you at the rainbow bridge! 

Binky free, Billy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2008)

we are so sorry for your loss--it's never easy. We are always amazed at how loving some animals are in spite of the previous care or lack thereof they were given. I'm sure that you did your best, even though you really did not get much time to help out the poor little guy. We had our "Bun-Bun" for a little over six years after we rescued her, but it's never enough.:rip: Time doesn't always heal your heart, but it does lessen the sting. Once again, we are sorry to hear about your loss. Larry and Nancy


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Being a foster mom for all the unwanted animalsis amazing and one of the most selfless things you can do. Billy died knowing what love is and that not all humans are heartless because of you. Thank you for that.



RIP "puppy-dog" boy!


----------



## Isaacsdad (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Patty. You did such a great job with Billy. He had come such a long way. I remember all to well the day that I rushed him to Dr. E, the condition he was in. Notknowingif he would ever make it. Iwas in tears when I sawhis condition that day. He was actually the 1st rescue I have been involved in. He will be dearly missed by all of us. Bunnies like him will give us hope with all our future rescues. Isaacsdad.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet boy. I am very glad he had a loving home and you to care for him.


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Why do we get so attached to these fosters? I am sad to see them go when they are adopted, but I know they are going to a loving forever home. To have them pass away on me, I feel like I've let them down.



I am so sorry to hear of Billy's passing. It is so hard to stay detached from any animal that enters our homes. At least Billy had a few months of quality living and love. I always ask myself if I am doing right by all of my critters, and always feel I could do more no matter what.

Sending prayers for healing ray:

Binky free little Billy... you deserve all the goodness possible at the Bridge.

myheart


----------

